# 2015 UK SMF BBQ Weekend roll call - 1st and 2nd August



## wade

The BBQ weekend will soon be upon us and is being held at Woodhall Country Park on the Saturday 1st and Sunday 2nd of August - with some people arriving on Friday 31st July. To help us cater for the expected numbers we are requesting that people let us know whether they are planning on attending in this thread. 

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)
How many of you will be attending?
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)
Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)
If you can give us a definite answer then that is great but if there is a possibility/probability that you can attend then please let us know too.

If you are planning on cooking on the day, bring pre-prepared food or provide a side dish, then please let Steve know on the Web site http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Index.html. This is just a guide, and if you see something on there already that you really want to bring/cook then please don't hesitate to put it down again. Closer to the day we will review the menu and we can be flexible and can adapt.

If you or any of your party have special dietary needs or are allergic to specific foods then please let us know and we will do our best to accommodate these.

There is no cost for attending the event - other than your own accommodation. Any food brought is donated by members, as is the equipment used on the day. It is always helpful though for members to try to bring as much equipment as they think they will need - or to let us know in advance if they would like it provided. 

The weekend is *NOT A COMPETITION* and we want to ensure that it remains that way. If you would like to try to cook something new on the day and it does not work out then do not worry. It is rare that things are completely un-salvageable and there will be plenty of help on hand - from reading the forum you will have already realised just how many BBQ back-seat-drivers there are 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you think you may be able to attend but at the last minute you find that you cannot, or you have to change the time or number of people attending, we will completely understand. All we ask is that you give us as much notice of the change as you can.

Todd (from Amazen Products) has also sent us a selection of goodies to give away to members and partners at the event - and these have been added to by other UK Smokers group members. It is therefore possible that you could go home with more than you arrived with. And No - they are not all BBQ related - so your partners and friends could get something that will be of interest to them too.

Looking forward to seeing as many of you there as can make it. It is always good to put a face to an avatar


----------



## wade

Wade

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (*yes*)
How many of you will be attending? (*2*)
When are you expecting to arrive? (*Friday*)
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (*yes*)
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (*no*) 
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (*yes*)
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (*no*)
Are you allergic to Texans? (*Have been inoculated*)


----------



## smokin monkey

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)

Yes
How many of you will be attending?

4
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)

Friday

Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?

Booked

If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details

I am OK for equipment

Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)

Yes

Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)

No

Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)

YES!!!!!  













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 24, 2015





especially ones that look like this!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)  *"Yes"*
How many of you will be attending?  *"2"*
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)  *Wed.-Thur.*
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?  *"Booked"*
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details  *"Am Good"*
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)  *"yes"*
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)  *" I don't understand the question.  I don't speak foreign languages, A What??*
Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)  "*I resemble that remark!"  "I think they are very fine folks.  Although I couldn't eat a whole one by myself"!*
I am GUILTY!  I have not posted my menu.  We NEED to know numbers.  We NEED to know who is bringing what.  Can't have every one bringing chicken and a green salad.

How much meat?  How many sides?  We need tables.  We need gazebos in case of rain.  Plates, cutlery. serving dishes, serving spoons; even if all is disposable. For those cooking we need to plan.  There are no "fees" for belonging to the Group AND no charge for coming to this "feast".  This is a potluck meal.  Our members provide ALL the food for the "feast".  We have a "core" group of members who try to fill in the "gaps".  We DO have "walk ins" of interested campers and we MAY have U.K. members who just plan a day trip.  All are welcome!.  The problem lies when we plan for 25 people and 50 show up; NOW!  WE HAVE A PROBLEM!  If this was your back garden BBQ party or a dinner party and no one confirmed they were coming; how do prepare?

Help us out folks!  PLEASE!  We want to make this an annual event and attract as many U.K. smokers as possible.  We want to share experience, knowledge and recipes.  We will even smoke something "special" if you want to learn how to do it.  Come on folks!  Get yourself to the weekend and let us know you are coming!  WE WANT YOU THERE!

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)

*Yes *

 How many of you will be attending?

*Two*

 When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)

*Friday*

 Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?

*Pitch booked *

 If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details

*Will bring a ProQ Frontier, small camping table, chairs*

 Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)

*Yes - need to keep my beer cold  [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]*

 Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)

*Yes - one but will eat fish*

 Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)

*I'm working on it!*


----------



## smokin monkey

Good to have you on board my friend!

You will have a good weekend, put faces to a names  (Danny can look frightening but he's OK really) and hopefully learn something new. I asked questions watched and learned a lot last year.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> Good to have you on board my friend!
> 
> You will have a good weekend, put faces to a names  (Danny can look frightening but he's OK really) and hopefully learn something new. I asked questions watched and learned a lot last year.
> 
> Smokin Monkey



Thank you. I'm really looking forward to it.

I've visited several of the states in the deep south, so I'm sure I'll cope with Danny :yahoo:


----------



## kc5tpy

LOOK AT THIS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   NOW ya have tha NEW folks takin tha piss!  I get NO respect!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am still wondering what this vege whatyamacallit is???  Gonna check Google!  SURELY they have a picture of one on Wiki.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Graeme I am sure is booked.  So that is 10.  Did I read somewhere that Ewann said he will be 3 this year?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> Good to have you on board my friend!
> 
> You will have a good weekend, put faces to a names  (Danny can look frightening but he's OK really) and hopefully learn something new. I asked questions watched and learned a lot last year.
> 
> Smokin Monkey



Thank you.

I've been acr





KC5TPY said:


> LOOK AT THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ya have tha NEW folks takin tha piss!  I get NO respect!!  :icon_biggrin:
> 
> I am still wondering what this vege whatyamacallit is???  Gonna check Google!  SURELY they have a picture of one on Wiki.  :ROTF
> 
> 
> Graeme I am sure is booked.  So that is 10.  Did I read somewhere that Ewann said he will be 3 this year?  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



I would have you know I would never take the piss. The last Texas I knew couldn't even understand me. I met him in Nashville and we had a translator :yahoo:


----------



## wade

resurrected said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've been acr
> I would have you know I would never take the piss. The last Texas I knew couldn't even understand me. I met him in Nashville and we had a translator


Most carry big guns and wear big hats !!!. Road Rage is something slightly different out there and I have seen a few trucks that had been given additional "Texas air conditioning". The sadest thing is that they also don't understand our sense of humour...


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello   TRANSLATOR!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Funny story coming your way

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Wade.  I haven't worn my big hat in a while!  I do still have it.  We don't talk about guns here in the U.K.!  There ARE no hand guns in the U.K..  They are illegal.  No one gets shot here.  That's "official".  NO!  I don't "get" Fawlty Towers".  






Danny


----------



## resurrected

I once wore a big hat but I looked stupid 

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 26, 2015






Now, I only wear my crown, especially as we all know how yanks love royalty :yahoo:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 26, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  Well there is another MYTH.  "Americans LOVE royalty".  Americans "LOVE" the history.  Everyone I knew back in the States thought the "Royal Family" was a drain on the payroll.  They have a certain "value" for tourist purposes but;  HOW MUCH DO THEY GET PER YEAR??  Are you SERIOUS??  For a tourist attraction??  And who ACTUALLY gets to SEE tha Queen?  The Palace yes; but tha Queen??  YES! I have seen her.  Ho Hum!  Like seeing a U.S. President. Was a nice thing but would I PAY for the privilege?  AH!      NO!!

Well!  There I go again!  Foot FIRMLY inserted in mouth!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## resurrected

I'm no royalist Danny.  But let's not get political [emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)

*Yes*
How many of you will be attending?

*Just Me*
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)

*Friday,  All going wel**l*

Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?

*Log thingy  booked*

If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details:

*Danny is kindly lending me a Webber, and I will bring a small camping table, chairs.*

Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)

*Yes Please*
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)

*Definitely Not*
Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)

*I will get back to you on that, but seeing danny is lending me his Webber & he owe's me money I will say no*


----------



## kc5tpy

resurrected said:


> I'm no royalist Danny. But let's not get political [emoji]128520[/emoji]


Point taken and noted.  Well said.  Not the forum for that.

Danny


----------



## resurrected

KC5TPY said:


> Point taken and noted.  Well said.  Not the forum for that.
> Danny



We can have a good chat about Madame Guillotine and the royals over the weekend [emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood

KC5TPY said:


> Point taken and noted.  Well said.  Not the forum for that.
> 
> Danny





resurrected said:


> We can have a good chat about Madame Guillotine and the royals over the weekend [emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji][emoji]128520[/emoji]


Like you said, it's not for the forum, and in the current climate I think it is in bad taste.


----------



## resurrected

smokewood said:


> Like you said, it's not for the forum, and in the current climate I think it is in bad taste.


Oh for crying out loud, when I first read your post my first thought was to apologise. But why? I am fully aware what you are referring to (I think the French incident). My post (said in jest, I have an very awful sense of humour - it comes of working for years in the emergency services) was posted prior to me seeing the news with regard to a decapitation. That said it bares no reference to the French crime and was never meant to. If you perceive it that way its down to the joys of political correctness and all its faults.

For your information, I as a person am totally against the death sentence for any crime and would argue against it with any one - as I say my comment re Madame Gulliotine was a joke!!!

May be I should cancel my reservation for the smoking weekend if everyone is so easily offended or may be you all think I'm not one to fit in.

I'm easy guys and never one to deliberately offend. So just let me know, I've only paid a deposit, I can well afford to lose it.


----------



## smokin monkey

I think no offence either way was intended in the above threads.

We are all grown adults, and not everyone will see eye to eye on all subjects. 

I am sure we will all meet up at the weekend and shake hands and have a drink together, eat some good food.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy

WHOA! WHOA! SLOW DOWN HERE! CHILL FOLKS!  DEEP breaths!  C'mon guys.  We can get through this.  All is good.  The written word can be interpreted many different ways.   No offence was meant I am sure.    I was out of line!  I brought in a subject that just should not have been here.  No politics and no religion.  I want to see all of the members on that weekend and I am CERTAIN all the "old core" members feel the same.  We  are not about this.  We are about "spreading the word and having a good time!!!  Done!  OVER and ENDED!  PLEASE!

Can we get back to who is coming and how many folks should we plan for?


----------



## kiska95

Hi Resurrected,

If it helps I knew what you meant, timing was just unfortunate
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  God bless to all of those lost or hurt and their families too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I got a bit of batter myself a couple of weeks ago for a miss understood comment so you are not alone but over it now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The thing is talking, commenting even disagreeing fervently about BBQ and smoking is where you get the very, very best from these guy and they are really good at what they so don't be put off.

But.........  now and again a nerve is hit and the orange box comes out to rant *but if its not about Q then its bad on you*!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I too am considering the trip and having doubts cos I aint into controversial crack either just humour but I'm warming up again


----------



## smokewood

resurrected said:


> Oh for crying out loud, when I first read your post my first thought was to apologise. But why? I am fully aware what you are referring to (I think the French incident). My post (said in jest, I have an very awful sense of humour - it comes of working for years in the emergency services) was posted prior to me seeing the news with regard to a decapitation. That said it bares no reference to the French crime and was never meant to. If you perceive it that way its down to the joys of political correctness and all its faults.
> 
> For your information, I as a person am totally against the death sentence for any crime and would argue against it with any one - as I say my comment re Madame Gulliotine was a joke!!!
> 
> May be I should cancel my reservation for the smoking weekend if everyone is so easily offended or may be you all think I'm not one to fit in.
> 
> I'm easy guys and never one to deliberately offend. So just let me know, I've only paid a deposit, I can well afford to lose it.


I suppose It comes back to me for a response and cover your points:

If a group of us were all stood around at the BBQ weekend having a chat, a bit of banter and taking the piss, as you do, and you made the same comment, that comment is over in a split second, finished, gone.  Depending on who was stood around would determine the reaction of the group.  I would have verbally responded and we most likely would have agreed to disagree, or whatever you call it and that would be the end of it.  Move on, next Conversation. 

As this is a forum, whatever is written is there for every member, not just the UK forum members but also every member from Smoking Meat Forums to potentially read that post.   Therefore you don't know who is reading your comments & how it could effect them.  Unfortunately you might be writing it in jest, but I do not know that, as I do not know you as a person, I have never met you, and I cannot judge your body language, I hope you see where I am coming from?  

This is a forum so there is going to be a difference of opinion, so if you are going to write something controversial you should be prepared to be criticised.

I don't know if you will fit in, I don't know if I will fit in, but we will never know if we don't turn up.  If you feel you have to cancel the weekend  because I have passed comment that is your choice, But I would rather you didn't, as it is going to be a good laugh.  

Just to set the record straight I am not a fully signed up member of the PC brigade and I don't see things through rose tinted glasses.  I served 14 years in the Army and have worked for 20 years in the NHS before my calling to sell a better quality of Smoking Wood. 

As far as I am concerned it is water under the bridge, and I hope to see you at the Smoking Weekend.

James

p.s On a lighter note, there is no point in crying out loud...... I won't be able to hear you and it will only annoy your neighbours!


----------



## kc5tpy

I MESSED UP!  Brought in a topic that has NO business here!  Can we kiss and make up please.  No one meant offence.  WOW! You boys can be a little "touchy".  Do I need to bring my guns to the weekend??  Are you sure you aren't closet REDNECKS??

Please guys.  Draw a line.  OVER.  We don't need to go here.  Not what we are about.  Of course tempers may flair but bring it back to earth.  Please.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

I think the White flags and the Doves have been released so let's all meet and have a good weekend .

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy

WELL SAID STEVE!  Gonna be a GREAT weekend enjoyed by all.

Danny


----------



## smokewood

I wondered where the doves had got too, they were for tonight's dinner.


----------



## smokin monkey

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 29, 2015





 Very nice they were too!!!


----------



## wade

That is not a dove it looks more like a Sparrow chick?


----------



## smokin monkey

You've not seen the size of my plates!!!


----------



## instamatt

Hi Everyone,

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe) _*Yes, Work depending I will look to drive down.*_
How many of you will be attending? _*Just Myself*_
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday) _*Saturday only, need to know time frame of events?*_
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved? _*No, I will be driving there as I am local :)*_
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details_* I just want to learn a few tricks and enjoy some good food :)*_
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no) _*Nope*_
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no) _*Hell No!*_
Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no) _*I hope be become a honorary Texan *_
As above I am hoping to join you all Saturday Afternoon/Evening as I am local and it would be rude not to show! I hope parking will be easy? Is there a carpark? I hopefully will be able to find my way.. I'm going to use my nose to sniff you all out haha!

I look forward to tasting some dam fine BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





M


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Matt.  We usually plan to eat about 18:00.  No one has asked for any demos..

Danny


----------



## instamatt

Hi Danny,

Sorry to be a pain but what is the address of the campsite?

M


----------



## wade

Hi Matt

http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/touring-camping/

Woodhall Country Park, 2010 Stixwould Road, Woodhall Spa, LN10 6UJ

Tel: 01526 353 710


----------



## smokin monkey

Seems like the guys have got you covered. See you on the Saturday afternoon. Follow your nose, or just ask in the reception and they will point you in the right direction!


----------



## instamatt

Cheers Wade / SM

I've been down that way before cycling so i'm sure i can find you all,

I look forward to the Saturday!


----------



## ewanm77

Are you planning on attending the weekend?

Yes

How many of you will be attending?
3
When are you expecting to arrive.
Saturday
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? 
Booked 2
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday?
Can you BBQ chilli? Bringing my cream Webber just to be different
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? 
Yes
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? 
What's one of them?
Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)
I've got piritin so should be OK lol


----------



## smokin monkey

Welcome aboard Ewamn!


----------



## wade

ewanm77 said:


> Can you BBQ chilli?


Mmmm - Do you even need to ask that? You know that the Chilli was one of the stars of the event last year


----------



## smokewood

Nice one Gentlemen, thanks for your c




mmitment in making the weekend a success,  & I look forward to seeing you all there 






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ewanm77

We're coming down on the Friday morning and staying till Monday I think. Wade will I make a pot just for you?


Is it ok to just put a blue plug into a normal extension for the electric hook up or do I need a proper camping extension?


----------



## smokin monkey

Ewanm realistic you need some protection. If you have a Blue (c form/blue/commando) lead. Get a Blue to 13 amp plug adaptor, then you can plug your extensions lead in, and at "Least" you will have 13 amp fuse protection on your extension lead plug?


----------



## ewanm77

think ill go buy the proper thing always a bit safer than bodging something togerther


----------



## kiska95

Are the supply points at the camp site not RCD protected, they should be as they  are a special location under the 17th addition amendements.

Danny,

I think Loshy is in love, no one (apart from me) ever thinks about her needs and you just touched her heart with your offer of doing something special for her, Thanks


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> Danny,
> 
> I think Loshy is in love, no one (apart from me) ever thinks about her needs and you just touched her heart with your offer of doing something special for her, Thanks


The last time I told a lady I'd do something special for her, I had my face slapped


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Ewan.  Yes the supplies are protected.  WELL, I am ALMOST certain they all have a breaker on them.  That I believe is law as kiska mentioned.  I would just "bodge" it myself; American thing.  IF! you do not know about electrics; LEAVE IT ALONE!  Buy the proper gear!  I still have the lead you borrowed last year.  You are welcome to it again if you need it.

Hey kiska!  Maybe this was a bad idea!  If she is "in love" now;  You sure as HELL don't want her eating my Tex-Mex food!  The Missus says only a polite handshake will be allowed!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Will be nothing like she has ever tried.  Hope she likes it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

We might have to get Loshy a I[emoji]10084[/emoji]️ Danny T Shirt.


----------



## smokewood

Don't start that again!!!! There will be a collection soon


----------



## ewanm77

What's everyone making?


----------



## jockaneezer

Val and me will be arriving some time Friday and are stopping til Monday morning.

I will be using my small Weber Go Outdoors, so I'm going to do little things on skewers like garlic prawns, chicken tikka and chicken satay and hopefully some ABT's,  I'll be making some garlicy potato salad too, my apologies to any vampires attending.


----------



## resurrected

jockaneezer said:


> Val and me will be arriving some time Friday and are stopping til Monday morning.
> I will be using my small Weber Go Outdoors, so I'm going to do little things on skewers like garlic prawns, chicken tikka and chicken satay and hopefully some ABT's,  I'll be making some garlicy potato salad too, my apologies to any vampires attending.



They've heard that stake may be on the menu so have declined the invite [emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95

Garlic is Good!!!


----------



## smokewood

What's are ABT's?


----------



## wade

Hehe - just you wait till you try one. ABT stands for "Atomic Buffalo Turds" and are stuffed Jalapeno peppers wrapped in bacon. They are addictive and to die for


----------



## thenegativeone

Wade said:


> Hehe - just you wait till you try one. ABT stands for "Atomic Buffalo Turds" and are stuffed Jalapeno peppers wrapped in bacon. They are addictive and to die for Thumbs Up



They sound all kinds of awesome!


----------



## smokewood

They sound awesome, I can't wait to try the odd one or two .


----------



## ewanm77

We're down first thing in Friday with some pot noodles


----------



## wade

ewanm77 said:


> We're down first thing in Friday with some pot noodles


You cannot bring Pot Noodles !!! I had them down on my list first!!! What an I going to bring now ???


----------



## ewanm77

big bags of frazzels


----------



## thenegativeone

Are you planning on attending the weekend?

Yes

How many of you will be attending?
2

When are you expecting to arrive.
Friday

Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site?
Booked a pitch

If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday?
Nope, I'm all good

Will you require the use of refrigerated storage?
Possibly

Is anyone in your party a vegetarian?
a veggie what now?

Are you allergic to Texans? (yes/no)
I don't know, I've never eaten one ;)

I've finally got round to booking a pitch so all being well I should be there Friday lunch time ish.
I'm hoping to bring my cheapo smoker and some ribs along with some homemade sauces, pickles, sides but I can't guarantee anything :S


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Negative One, you started off Positive but ended up Negative!!![emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]

Good to have you on board, anything you can contribute during the day will be a bonus!

Fancy doing a Demo on Rib Preperation?


----------



## gav iscon

Pickled Onion Monster Munch always seem to go down well with a few people I know. And them ATB's, I could probably make myself sick on them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wish I could have been able to attend, sounds great.


----------



## smokin monkey

OK Guys, can I have your attention please, especially the ones who have Booked Caravan/Motorhome Pitches.

We might need to juggle the pitches around a bit so the central Cooking/Meeting point is not next to any campers not involved with the weekend.

Pitch 83 was booked as the smoking pitch, I will need to move from 86 to 83.

So who has booked 84? Would be kind enough to move to 86?

Then we will have 83 Smokin Monkey, 84 Smoking Pitch, 85 My Brother in Law. This keeps the day's activities between our party.

If not we will be Cooking and Meeting next to pitch 82 who are not with our group, and would not be nice for them having smoke blowing onto their pitch?

I have contacted the site and they are ok with this.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Steve.  I think that is Graeme and Val.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Danny thanks I thought it was them. Will send a PM


----------



## thenegativeone

Smokin Monkey said:


> Fancy doing a Demo on Rib Preperation?



Yeah, I don't see why not :)


----------



## ewanm77

We're on d15 and 16 not far to roll back after too much food and beer


----------



## smokin monkey

We will slot you into the running order


----------



## smokin monkey

Thanks Ewamn


----------



## thenegativeone

Looking at the numbers of you guys pitches, I think I'm nowhere near you guys, I'm on pitch 10. Mind, the sites not that big.


----------



## smokin monkey

The site is not that big, just hope you are not near the Pods, you might hear Wade Snoring!


----------



## smokin monkey

Thanks Ewaman, you are directly opposite.


----------



## jockaneezer

Hi Steve, just checked my emailed invoice from Woodhall and it says I'm on pitch 85 ? Don't mind moving though.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Graeme, thanks. Spoke to the campsite yesterday and they said my brother in law was on 85???  Will contact my brother in law and see what pitch he has receipts for!


----------



## kiska95

I'm in a pod so will be snoring in unison with Wade!!


----------



## gav iscon

kiska95 said:


> I'm in a pod so will be snoring in unison with Wade!!


Shame I wasn't going, sounds like I would have fit in well. Its one of the things my wife says I excel at.


----------



## smokewood

kiska95 said:


> I'm in a pod so will be snoring in unison with Wade!!


Me too, I'm slumming it in a pod also.


----------



## wade

If I am between Brian and James I am definitely bring ear plugs!!!


----------



## smokin monkey

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Steve, just checked my emailed invoice from Woodhall and it says I'm on pitch 85 ? Don't mind moving though.



Hi Greame, have called the Site again today, and they have confirmed that you are on Pitch 84.  Would you mind changing to 86?


----------



## resurrected

I can't remember which pitch I'm on. I booked a pitch online and the site rang me and moved me as they said I was nowhere near you folks and the one they've given me doesn't show on any maps :dunno

As for snoring? Most years we go to Glastonbury with about 30 other friends. My snoring is legendary and has been talked about for years :devil:

This probably answers why I am pitching in the twilight zone :biggrin:


----------



## jockaneezer

Hi Steve, would have got back sooner but I've been at a local Blues festival all weekend, good music but not a decent bit of scran in sight, a missed bbq opportunity for someone, not a problem for me moving to pitch 86 though.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Paul.  Just follow your nose to the smoke!  Glad you are coming.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Greame, glad you enjoyed the music, new guy on the forum living near to you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/104174/ukcommando

Thanks for moving pitch.


----------



## resurrected

Smokin Monkey said:


> Greame, glad you enjoyed the music, new guy on the forum living near to you.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.comhtt...were at the Upton Blues Festival last weekend.


----------



## thenegativeone

To those that are going on the Friday, what time are you turning up?


----------



## wade

Joyce and I will be arriving mid afternoon on Friday. We will head off mid morning Sunday.


----------



## ewanm77

We're going to be there on Friday. Don't know what the earliest check-in time is


----------



## smokin monkey

I will be there Friday, but not until 17.30-18.00


----------



## thenegativeone

ewanm77 said:


> We're going to be there on Friday. Don't know what the earliest check-in time is


I think it's 12pm


----------



## ewanm77

I should be down around then


----------



## kiska95

I will be there around 3 - 4 ish on Friday and then away Sunday morning 

Hi Steve (Mr Monkey),

Will I be able to borrow a bit space on Friday in your refrigerated unit to keep some food ready for Saturday's Swaray ????


----------



## smokin monkey

The fridge is there for all to use!


----------



## smokewood

I am planning to arrive about 1700 - 1730 ish and departing Sunday morning some time.


----------



## smokewood

According to an email I received check-in is at 1400 hrs, I am staying in one of the pods so I don't know it that timing is for tents & caravans also.


----------



## thenegativeone

smokewood said:


> According to an email I received check-in is at 1400 hrs, I am staying in one of the pods so I don't know it that timing is for tents & caravans also.


Ahhh, I stand corrected then. I'll probably rock up around 4-5ish then


----------



## kiska95

Do we go straight to Mr Monkey on Friday with our stuff for chilling first and if so where?

Then............Where do we all meet up on Friday night and at what time?

And is it just chairs and booze or do we prep for an overnighter?


----------



## ewanm77

You grab a beer and have a laugh at us trying to put up the tents


----------



## smokewood

Wade should be around from mid afternoon followed by Steve aka smokin monkey and myself roughly at the same time. The plan is get yourself settled and then about 6 ish head over to where the we are going to be setting up which is pitch 84 if I am correct. By that time Steve should arrive with his trailer, fridge unit and  gazebos.  It's a case of pitching in, having a beer and getting ready for Saturday


----------



## kiska95

Hi Mr Smokey wood

I have got you a bag of that wood that you asked for. Its Seasoned spirit barrel stave trim. They refurbish barrels and do garden stuff


----------



## smokewood

Thanks Kiska, is it just all the off cuts & trimmings? what does the bag weigh roughly?


----------



## kiska95

Hi Smokey,

Its 6 inch pieces of barrel staves, don't know the weigh is but it will be around 8KG


----------



## smokewood

And you get 3 of these bags for a tenner?


----------



## jockaneezer

Hi Guys, unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm going to make the weekend now. Been struggling with health issues for the past month or so and the two recent occasions we've been away in the camper have really taken it out of me. It's bad timing as my problems tend to be cyclic and May and June were good months for me. Hope you get great weather and it's a shame I won't be meeting up with old friends and new faces.
Graeme.


----------



## kiska95

Yep 3 bags for a tenner or a great big packing box for £25


----------



## smokin monkey

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Guys, unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm going to make the weekend now. Been struggling with health issues for the past month or so and the two recent occasions we've been away in the camper have really taken it out of me. It's bad timing as my problems tend to be cyclic and May and June were good months for me. Hope you get great weather and it's a shame I won't be meeting up with old friends and new faces.
> Graeme.



Hi Graeme, sorry to hear you can not make the weekend. Look after your health and hopefully we will see you next year.

Steve & Jill


----------



## kiska95

Get well soon
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brian


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Graeme.  You and Val will be missed.  You are one of the core members.  Completly understandably if you feel you are not up to it.  Health must come first.  If we don't see you this year, get well soon.  As said; there will be next year.  Take care buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected

We will probably be turning up between 16:00 - 18:00. 

I'm bringing a meatloaf, a fatty, chicken tikka, chicken thighs, veggie curry, a chick pea, potato and spinach curry and also some slaw.


Not forgetting the most important thing - beer :yahoo:


----------



## ewanm77

Should be down about 2pm with some chilli and a couple of sauces are I've been busy in the kitchen tonight


----------



## wade

OK - The day is upon us. We are looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it.

For those who will be arriving today... We will be getting there at different times and will be bumping into each other I am sure, but we will start the event with a gathering and drinks at Steve's (Smokin Monkey) pitch - 83 -  at 7pm. There will be activity around that area beforehand as things are set up so please feel free to come across and join in the pre-drinks drinks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Beware though, you may be asked to help set things up.

Tomorrow (Saturday) is a very relaxed day and people will be preparing food throughout the day. Tomorrow we will post up a rough timing of when the meats are going to be prepared so if you are interested you can make sure that you are around.

The only fixed timing is the serving of the food at 6 pm (18:00 to you military types).

Let us all make this another successful SMF UK Group event 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See you there.


----------



## smokin monkey

See all you Happy Campers later today!


----------



## ewanm77

Hope everyone has a good trip there today


----------



## gav iscon

Hope you all have a great time and I wish I was there. Don't forget the photos. :)


----------



## thenegativeone

See you all later, looking forward to it!


----------



## ewanm77

That's us arrived tent up now beer time


----------



## kc5tpy

Have one for me Ewan!  See ya tomorrow buddy.  You guys go steady tonight.  At least no hurricane this year!

Danny


----------



## osprey2

Have a good time fellas, wish I could be there. Anyone want a three AM wake up call pm me your numbers

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Dave.  That will not be necessary for me; but I can send ya Wade's number!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope to see you next year buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

Just a quick thank you to everyone who helped make this years meet such a success - especially the other halves who have to put up with our little hobby. It was great to see you all, some for the second time, and it was good to see so many different types of smoker being used. As usual we had more food than we could comfortably eat and so it was great to be able to offer the fantastic food to others on the camp site. The interest shown by them in how we smoked the meat was also encouraging. 

What date did we say next years meet was going to be :biggrin:


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  GREAT JOB GUYS! Cracking day!  Thanks to all the folks who helped make this year another success!  I am sure pictures will start turning up soon.  We are growing slowly BUT! we are growing.

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone

Hey guys, what a cracking few days, thanks to everyone who organised the meet and everyone who came. I had a great time meeting you all and learning some new stuff to help me along the way. The food was all great and the company also :)
Sorry I had to shoot off so early this morning but needs must and all that, can't wait until next year!


----------



## bobbobbbq

I'm gutted I couldn't attend. Fingers crossed I can make it next year. I hope plenty of pics were taken [emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## jockaneezer

Sounds like I missed another good do but I was with you in spirit !

Did a 2kg pork shoulder on the Weber with beech chunks and we loved the difference in taste from the cherry I usually use. Seven and a half hour cook and I only lifted the lid once to pop in some ABT's ( new recipe I was gonna unveil at Woodhall, cream cheese, streaky bacon and haggis, well worth the effort) that thing basically runs itself with the Maverick and a snake of Heat Beads, just needed to rattle out the ashes when the Maveric showed the temperature was starting to drop. Val made a variation of The Hairy Biker's BBQ sauce to finish it off, that's marital bliss for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see some pics, you all know the Q rule, If there's no pictures, it never happened !













20150801_184826[1].jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Aug 2, 2015


----------



## smokewood

Thanks to everyone who attended a fantastic weekend of smoking perfection. It was fantastic meeting you all.  A special thanks to Wade & Steve for all your hard work and commitment, it couldn't have happened without you both. 
Til next near...


----------



## smokin monkey

Wade said:


> Just a quick thank you to everyone who helped make this years meet such a success - especially the other halves who have to put up with our little hobby. It was great to see you all, some for the second time, and it was good to see so many different types of smoker being used. As usual we had more food than we could comfortably eat and so it was great to be able to offer the fantastic food to others on the camp site. The interest shown by them in how we smoked the meat was also encouraging.
> 
> What date did we say next years meet was going to be :biggrin:


 I will second Wade on that, thanks to our better halfs for all the help. Hopefully will get some picture posted up shortly!

So come on Guys, what date are we going for? Will put three weekends up to choose from, the one with the biggest response from members, will be the one we pick!


----------



## resurrected

Well, what a bloody awful weekend that was.

A weekend of laughs, beer, great food and for the UK decent weather. If any of you suggest another event next year, then think again!


And get the bloody date sorted quickly :yahoo:

I think the term used is - a special shout out to Wade &  Steve for all the equipment you both supplied. Also for your advice and guidance to this noob. I picked up some great tips and I'm sure as a result of the weekend my cooking will only get better.

It was lovely to meet everyone (well maybe not that mackem bloke :biggrin: ). 

Saturday evening definitely went down well and it was fabulous to see the various families camping on site slowly drift across, enjoy the food and discover that BBQ isn't really about burnt sausage and burgers. 

I said to Steve this morning that just before I went to sleep last night I had an image of how brilliant it would be if fithafield could be full of people that wanted to learn how to BBQ correctly and we had a Saturday with many more bbq's pushing smoke out into the air above Woodhall Spa.

Onwards and upwards and here's to a bigger event in 2016.


----------



## resurrected

My phone died on Saturday but I did get one or two pictures. 

Two fatties and chicken tikka prepped 













IMG_20150730_161853.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 2, 2015






The fatties just before coming off the grill













IMG_20150801_165459.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 2, 2015






Brian's beef ribs













IMG_20150801_180822.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 2, 2015






Can't remember who did this













IMG_20150801_160328.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 2, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Paul.  They did a good job didn't they!  GREAT job to the new Group Leads!  You guys out did yourselves.  FINE gathering/party.  The newer members also contributed some GREAT food.  WELL DONE to you all.  I want a recipe or two.  You guys did attract a lot of interest from the public.  We even had a couple of older ladies who had already eaten come round and sample some food.  They were amazed it was all done on the smokers.  They sounded interested and asked numerous question and so did others.  Maybe we found a new member or 2.

Next year I will pull my head out and get there when I should; and bring along the smokers and some dishes you would usually get at a Texas BBQ.  Gotta try new things.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone

I didn't take that many photos, but I got a few...












image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 2, 2015





Smokers of all shapes and sizes













image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 2, 2015





Paul's fatties looking great













image.jpg



__ thenegativeone
__ Aug 2, 2015





The Feast!!

That's all I have I'm afraid, thanks again for a great weekend!


----------



## osprey2

Looks like a great time had by all.

Ill try hard to get next year off

Dave


----------

